# occupancy type for air BnB?



## timitect (May 29, 2018)

I'm converting a single family residence to an air bnb short term rental. Looks to me the occupancy type will be R-3?


----------



## cda (May 29, 2018)

More than likely r-3

Does your city have any regulation on short term?

Not sure you really do a conversion, just start renting it


----------



## cda (May 29, 2018)

Full time rental??


----------



## timitect (May 29, 2018)

ya, owners won't live there. just an investment. short term renters only- few days at a time. 3 bedroom, 1500 sf ft house. everything point towards R-3 to me but I'm just making sure.


----------



## JCraver (May 30, 2018)

Are you doing renovations that are going to require a permit?  It will depend on your jurisdictions zoning/land use regulations as to whether the use is permitted or not, but from a building code standpoint if there's no permitted work being done then it's still a single-family residence.


----------



## timitect (May 30, 2018)

Yes, there's gonna be a remodel and small addition to the house so gonna go in for a building permit. If not, probably wouldn't worry about things but the owner wants to do everything by the book. He's talked with the City already and is being allowed to convert the house to an air bnb. I want to show everything by building code as well, which I always do anyway...


----------



## JCraver (May 30, 2018)

"Being allowed by the City" means they are rezoning it to permit the commercial use, or means that someone in the office said, "Sure, go ahead"?

For your customers sake, I would do everything you can to keep it in the residential code.  If it goes to the Building Code, you're looking at ADA, exits, etc etc etc...


----------



## ADAguy (May 30, 2018)

Do the neighbors know he is doing this? What abut parking?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 8, 2018)

May need to sprinker it if changing to R3.


----------

